# Noch keine Gilde für Cataclysm? Vielleicht sind wir ja die richtige Gilde für dich!



## Mandarinchen (21. November 2010)

Hallo Buffies!

Ihr habt für Cataclysm noch immer nicht die richtige Gilde gefunden?
Ihr sucht eine Gilde ohne Kiddies, in der Leute eures Alters spielen?
Ihr seid berufstätig, und habt nicht rund um die Uhr Zeit für WoW?
Ihr wollt einfach Spaß haben, und gemütlich vor euch hin spielen?
Ihr wollt euch nicht mehr mit Randomgruppen durch Instanzen qäulen?
Ihr wollt auf Level 85 dann auch Raiden - aber nicht 6x pro Woche?
Ihr sucht eine Gilde, die sich nicht beim kleinsten Problem auflöst?


Dann schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei!
Wir sind eine Allianzgilde auf dem deutschen PVE -* Server Alexstrasza *und nennen uns* Yseras Traum*.* Gildenlevel ist aktuell Level 20*.
Unsere Gilde besteht seit nun knapp 2 Jahren, und hat schon etliche Höhen und Tiefen durchgemacht. Unsere Member stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben, sind berufstätig, haben Kinder (oder beides ).
Altersmäßig bewegen wir uns zwischen Mitte 20 und Mitte 40 würd ich mal sagen - das würden wir auch sehr gerne so beibehalten. Nun suchen wir *eine Handvoll neuer Member*, die sich mit uns den Herausforderungen von Cataclysm stellen!

Wir lassen uns am besten als klassische Casualgilde beschreiben, würde ich mal behaupten  
Aber natürlich wollen wir auf der neuen Maximalstufe auch raiden! (Allerdings gibt es für unsere Gildenmember keine Raidpflicht, denn es interessiert sich halt nicht jeder für Raids.) Wir möchten gerne wieder eine 10er Stammgruppe auf die Beine stellen - bei genügend raidwilligen Membern auch mal 25er gehen oder eine zweite 10er Gruppe etablieren, einfach um als Gilde gemeinsam etwas zu unternehmen. Für die Raidplanung haben wir auf unserer HP auch einen Raidplan, wo die Raids für alle Gildenmember sichtbar eingetragen werden. So dass auch jene Member, die in keiner Stammgruppe sind, immer sehen, wo jemand fehlt, und einspringen können 
DKP gibt es bei uns nicht - der Loot wird in Raids mittels Plündermeister verteilt. Und wir achten darauf, dass der Loot möglichst ausgewogen verteilt wird!

*Was könnt ihr von uns erwarten?

*Eine stabile Gilde, die auch mit Problemen fertig wird, und sich nicht beim kleinsten Problem auflöst.
Eine Gildenleitung, die Spaß an der Leitung der Gilde hat.
Ein familiäres Gildenklima, wo man auch Probleme ansprechen darf, ohne gesteinigt zu werden 
Ein ganzer Haufen etwas verrückter Erwachsener die einfach Spaß an WoW haben 
Natürlich haben wir einen TS³ Server, und eine Homepage samt Forum und Raidplaner.
Seit einiger Zeit gibt es von uns einen Horde - Ableger namens Yseras Alptraum - für die Hordetwinks und Goblins, die inzwischen das Licht der Welt erblickt haben - just for Fun

*Was erwarten wir von neuen Membern?*

In erster Linie erwarten von euch, dass ihr Spaß am Spiel habt 
Aber natürlich setzen wir auch gewisse Umgangsformen voraus - und zwar jedem Spieler gegenüber, auch wenn er nicht zur Gilde gehört!
Dann wünschen wir uns vor neuen Membern natürlich auch Aktivitiät - im Spiel, und auch im Forum!
Und natürlich müßt ihr Humor mitbringen  Leute, die zum Lachen in den Keller gehen, werden sich nicht wohlfühlen bei uns.


*Was wir nicht wollen:*

Was wir in unserer Gilde nicht haben wollen, sind Spieler, die 24/7 vorm PC sitzen und WoW spielen. Da wir alle berufstätig sind, würden solche Spieler einfach nicht zu uns passen.
Gearscore Fanatiker - sind einfach unerwünscht bei uns.
Spieler ohne Teamgeist, die nur auf den eigenen Loot aus sind, und anderen nichts gönnen.
Einzelkämpfer, die nie etwas mit der Gilde unternehmen, und nur stumm vor sich hinspielen, als wären sie in keiner Gilde.

*Was wir aktuell suchen (Aktualisierung 10.04.2011):*
Vor allem Heiler - insbesondere Priester - wären für den Aufbau der Stammgruppe interessant.
Bei den DD's haben wir aktuell einen Mangel an Hexenmeistern, z.B.
Natürlich hat auch jede andere Klasse eine reelle CHance, in die Gilde aufgenommen zu werden, solange die Chemie stimmt 

Jetzt seid ihr neugierig geworden? Dann besucht unsere Homepage, um mehr über uns zu erfahren, oder um euch zu bewerben!

Vielleicht bis bald im Spiel, 
Mandarina


----------



## kingcorner (25. November 2010)

Netter Haufen

/push


----------



## Snegla (27. November 2010)

/push

Bewerbt Euch, sonst verpasst ihr was ;-)


----------



## Mandarinchen (2. Dezember 2010)

So, ein paar neue Mitstreiter haben sich uns bereits angeschlossen 

Für die eine oder den anderen habne wir noch Platz!

Schaut ruhig mal vorbei - ihr werdet sicher Spaß haben mit uns


----------



## Ninu (26. März 2011)

Wir sind immer noch offen für jeden, der seine Klasse beherrscht und Spaß am Spiel hat. Meldet euch ruhig, wir beißen nicht.


----------



## Ninu (6. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Suchenden,
jetzt wollen wir Mandarina´s Thread mal aktualisieren:

Nach einigen Abgängen, RL geht vor und Rift ist besser^^, wollen wir jetzt unsere Raidtruppe neu aufbauen, um endlich bei den Cata Raids mitzumischen. 
Die Grundstruktur unserer Gilde ist geblieben: Wir sind nach wie vor keine 7/24 Spieler, wollen miteinander Spaß haben und trotzdem was erreichen...das gilt für das einzelne Mitglied als auch für unsere Gilde.
Wir suchen im besonderen für zukünftige Raids den einen oder anderen Heiler, Priester wäre toll, aber auch dds, wie zB. Hexenmeister fehlen uns noch.
Natürlich ist auch jede andere Klasse herzlich willkommen, auch Leute, die keine Raidambitionen haben, aber trotzdem Teamplayer sind.
Achja, natürlich sind TS3 und Homepage vorhanden (http://yserastraum.host.allvatar.com) und unsere aktuelle Gildenstufe ist 18 (2/3).
Also, nur Mut, bewerbt euch auf unserer HP.


----------



## Mandarinchen (10. April 2011)

So, ich hab den Eingangsthread mal aktualisiert 

Wenn ihr ne richtig nette und lustige Gilde sucht, wo der Mensch im Vordergrund steht, und wo auch viel gelacht wird, dann schaut bei den Träumern vorbei - glaubt mir - es lohnt sich


----------



## Mandarinchen (17. April 2011)

Hier kommt der /push zum Sonntag 

Meldet euch ruhig - die Suche läuft noch !


----------



## Mandarinchen (11. Mai 2011)

Na da /push ich doch unseren Eintrag mal wieder nach ganz oben 

Ran an die Tasten, meldet euch! Die Träumer sind ne super Truppe


----------

